# How to meet new friends in tokyo?



## renochew

Hi all, this is my first post here, I am from Hong Kong, and I will move to Tokyo next month for a year. So I am starting to arrange apartment and that kinds of thing and come across this great forum.

I just wonder how you guys meet new friends in Japan? I speak Japanese and language may not be a big problem, but I am not so used to go to the bar and meet new friend or something like that. 

I would like to know some of your experience.

Thanks you.


----------



## BuffBuddha

The Roppongi area was the friendliest I found in Tokyo to other cultures. Many Japanese girls there are open to meeting foreigners. Go there and meet some girls. Once you have the girl(s), the men will follow. That works anywhere in the world.


----------

